# DI only! What do you use?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've recently found myself in a group that uses DI only. No amps! One advantage I'm finding early on is that the mix is so much more even and it's nice to hear everything clearly and there are no more "volume wars". 
That said, the part I'm currently challenged with is recreating the dynamics I'm currently used to with an amp/pedal setup. 

I'm using a Tonelab ST but I've found that like all other multi-pedals it's a pain to simply add a bit of colour or boost to a given setting without having to scroll up and down the presets which is not practical. 

My current thinking is to simply use the Tonelab as a clean preamp and use effect pedals for the dynamics. 

Most multi units can do everything under the sun but in a performance situation I need to make changes in an instant not squint at a two inch led screen in the dark and scroll through endless settings to find a sound I like. 

What are your solutions for DI only situations? What rig gives you the most versatility and ease of use on the fly?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a few D.I. type boxes...for variety...

A Digitech RP255...a Line 6 UX1...and an M-Audio Black Box Reloaded...

Lately I've been leaning on the Black Box the most because it offers straight amp models without any FX...

I love the sound of the Marshall JTM 45 and Marshall Plexi...they sound awesome...

These units are out of production now...but are well worth getting a hold of one...

Roger Linn collaborated on this unit and provided time-synced effects to match the drum beats...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I use one of these, running direct:



Anything I need to control on the fly is mapped to my pedal board, a Rocktron All Access. You need to change less than you think on the fly when you've got 128 patches you can recall during a performance -- that's a lot of variations. Global reverb and delay levels, global EQ, let me do quick adjustments for any room that apply across all patches.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

But if you don't have your own amp (going throuigh the PA), don't you lose the capacity to use amp volume to make your guitar behave in desirable ways? I mean, I understand the value of DI, but I also know that there are a great number of things that can never transpire if everything goes through the house. Jeff Beck, for example, could not sound as he does if he had to share a PA.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I realize there will be some compromise. I'm the new guy in the band that has been doing it this way for some time. The pluses outweigh the negatives so I'm willing to make the compromise to forgo the amp in this situation. 
I'm just trying to find the best way to emulate what I'm used to with amps in terms of control of dynamics. 

As for the Axe FX rig plus pedal board, I'm sure it's an incredible rig but I simply can't afford to shell out what this rig plus pedal board would cost... even used! Not to mention it looks like you'd need to be a NASA engineer and Eddy VanHalen's love child to figure the thing out! I'm terminally impatient!

Are there any good units out there that us mere mortals can afford and configure easily that don't sound horrendous?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Those Rocktron All Access look like really nice control units but they are not cheap for sure Rocktron All Access


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I realize there will be some compromise. I'm the new guy in the band that has been doing it this way for some time. The pluses outweigh the negatives so I'm willing to make the compromise to forgo the amp in this situation.
> I'm just trying to find the best way to emulate what I'm used to with amps in terms of control of dynamics.
> 
> As for the Axe FX rig plus pedal board, I'm sure it's an incredible rig but I simply can't afford to shell out what this rig plus pedal board would cost... even used! Not to mention it looks like you'd need to be a NASA engineer and Eddy VanHalen's love child to figure the thing out! I'm terminally impatient!
> ...


I use a Tech 21 British pedal direct into the board for rehearsals and I carry it to a show as a backup for my JTM45. It can cop the JTM's tone pretty convincingly and I have no problem subbing it in if I have to. Now, it's onlt 1/4" unbalanced out, so if I need a balanced signal, I run it into any plain jane DI box and then into the board. It's pretty amp-like in response. Cleans up nicely when you roll the volume off, etc. It's pretty cheap ($180 or so) and there's a version 2 out now with a defeatable speaker emulation switch, which I wish I had, so I might pick up one of the newer ones as well.

I also use it for late-night recording, or anytime I want to record something and I don't want to bother my neighbours with countless takes of the same solo over and over again til I get it right


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> Are there any good units out there that us mere mortals can afford and configure easily that don't sound horrendous?


Man, you need to give the Eleven rack a try. The models are almost as good as the Axe-FX, you can pick a used one up for about US $600-650 ( I actually paid $579 for mine), and it is a very simple and intuitive interface. I never even cracked the manual when I got it and was browsing/tweaking/creating patches in a matter of minutes. It's as simple as twiddling the knobs on your amp.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Those Rocktron All Access look like really nice control units but they are not cheap for sure Rocktron All Access


Buy used. New prices are ridiculous.

Or even better: get a Fractal Audio MFC-101 -- cheaper, more IAs, better feature set and it's actively developer. The All Access hasn't recieved a firmware update in like 5 years. Rocktron does zero development for it.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> Are there any good units out there that us mere mortals can afford and configure easily that don't sound horrendous?


Someone on here was selling a DigiTech GSP1101 plus the footpedal for cheap -- I think it was <$500 -- that's a decent unit, very cheap and very user friendly. Works great running direct to FoH.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Big_Daddy said:


> Man, you need to give the Eleven rack a try. The models are almost as good as the Axe-FX, you can pick a used one up for about US $600-650 ( I actually paid $579 for mine), and it is a very simple and intuitive interface. I never even cracked the manual when I got it and was browsing/tweaking/creating patches in a matter of minutes. It's as simple as twiddling the knobs on your amp.


Great unit.

Something I didn't mention, and this applies to the Axe-Fx and the Eleven Rack: you can set them up with a single amp model, and then run your pedal board in to the front of the unit. Play it just like you would pedals + amp. You don't have to get a MIDI controller to change patches and whatnot on the fly.

And if you look at it that way it really becomes quite simple. It's "just an amp" only it doesn't happen to have a speaker. You could switch patches manually between songs to "change amps or amp settings".

Pretty damn cool.

Also: once you got FoH and IEMs, it's so hard to go back to a cab on stage.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Man, you need to give the Eleven rack a try. The models are almost as good as the Axe-FX, you can pick a used one up for about US $600-650 ( I actually paid $579 for mine), and it is a very simple and intuitive interface. I never even cracked the manual when I got it and was browsing/tweaking/creating patches in a matter of minutes. It's as simple as twiddling the knobs on your amp.


I'm sure this is a killer studio tool but how do you find it in a live/performance situation? Do you use a foot controller to modulate? 

My biggest concern with the multi-units is you get an amp setting you like but switching presets changes too many dynamics to be useful in a given song. 

Often times I need to throw some sort of temporary modulation, distortion/clean or a bit of boost during a song over a particular amp setting as opposed to scrolling up to a completely different amp setting. Pre programming a bunch of presets to be identical except for a particular modulation seems arduous!

Alternately, if I still have to plug in all my stomp boxes to modulate then I'm not taking advantage of the functionality within the system.

Oops... didn't see iaresse's comments above before writing my post. My queries remain.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I plug my pedal board direct into the 11R, just like I would an amp. I haven't had the need to switch models mid-song. Changing presets between tunes is as simple as spinning a knob.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I took the plunge and bought the Eleven Rack with expansion pack off of fatherjacques! I just received it yesterday and went and bought a 2002 SG Special Faded with crescent inlays to celebrate! 

Anyway, time to get down to it and figure this bad boy out. Like Big_Daddy says it's pretty intuitive right out of the box. I think for the short term at least I'll be plugging a pedal rig in front of it but I'm intrigued by the idea of getting a midi controller like the Behringer FCB1010 with UNO chip and controlling it that way. Oh well, an expense for another day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you think of this approach.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought the Eleven Rack with expansion pack off of fatherjacques! I just received it yesterday and went and bought a 2002 SG Special Faded with crescent inlays to celebrate!
> 
> Anyway, time to get down to it and figure this bad boy out. Like Big_Daddy says it's pretty intuitive right out of the box. I think for the short term at least I'll be plugging a pedal rig in front of it but I'm intrigued by the idea of getting a midi controller like the Behringer FCB1010 with UNO chip and controlling it that way. Oh well, an expense for another day.


Wow! Talk about going big or going home! Looks like you jumped in with both feet on that one 

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought the Eleven Rack with expansion pack off of fatherjacques! I just received it yesterday and went and bought a 2002 SG Special Faded with crescent inlays to celebrate!
> 
> Anyway, time to get down to it and figure this bad boy out. Like Big_Daddy says it's pretty intuitive right out of the box. I think for the short term at least I'll be plugging a pedal rig in front of it but I'm intrigued by the idea of getting a midi controller like the Behringer FCB1010 with UNO chip and controlling it that way. Oh well, an expense for another day.


Wow! Talk about going big or going home! Looks like you jumped in with both feet on that one 

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome, Dan. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I build my own amps and pedals but for certain gigs it's hard to beat a Boss GT8 direct.


----------

